

Grammar Annoyer: chrome extension to annoy grammar sticklers - luu
https://github.com/sursh/grammar-annoyer

======
anigbrowl
We have enough stupid around without adding more to it. This kind of trollery
is cancerous.

------
dylangs1030
I cringed at the "in you're life" bit...then I realized it was intentional.

And the trolling begins...

